# Best probiotic



## 16789

I'm sure this topic has been started but I haven't been on the site in at least a month now..I've been taking probiotics now for about 3-4 months, but I'm not noticing a significant difference. I've heard they really help with gas, but I think that is my main problem...especially in the form of burping. Any suggestions by people who have found successful probiotics?


----------



## 18704

Read through this thread: "Another Probiotic Question"..it's like 7 pages long by now and full of great info. I take Florastor and it has gotten rid of my gas and bloating 100%. In the thread I pointed you to I've posted a lot of information on Florastor.I'm sure if you go through the Probiotics sub-forum here you'll also find a lot to read and research about probiotics


----------

